# Pilot



## RyanGrosskopf (19 Jan 2008)

Hello,

Before you say "search the forums" read what I wrote because my situation is different than other topics mentioned, thus making them not very helpful.

I am 20 and was in the reserves  for 2 years, I had an 85% average at a very competitive High School in Toronto. I went to the University of Toronto and did well my first semester but essentially dropped out second semester as I couldn't handle working full time to pay rent and going to school. I wish now to join the CF full time and was wondering if I should bother applying for the Pilot Officer occupation as I know it is extremely competitive. I am certain I could pass any test put before me, but I do not have the best academic standings. 

My question is, in terms of the initial application process is it they take those who pass and see how they do in training, or do they only select the top candidates? Also, what are the odds of actually getting accepted into the program?


Thank you for reading


----------



## Fishbone Jones (19 Jan 2008)

To receive the most factual and up to date information, on your 'unique' situation, please call or visit your local Canadian Forces Recruiting Centre. Other information can be found in the Air Force Forum.

Locked.

Milnet,ca Staff


----------

